# I Know You Guys Are Going To Give Me Crap!



## Robertriley (Jul 15, 2016)

A member posted a cool Westfield that he purchased and I loved it.  I told him that I'd definitely take it off of his hands when he's ready.  He told me where he picked it up and when I checked it out I saw this Schwinn.  Yes, you that know me, you know I'm not a Schwinn fan.  But when I saw how clean the paint was and how strong the stripes were, I couldn't resist.  There is a little damage on the tank and frame where it looks like a battery may of leaked and the light looked like it has had better days. Over all, I think I'll be very pleased.


----------



## CrazyDave (Jul 15, 2016)

Nice colors, but i still think you may need your head checked! LOL!


----------



## Robertriley (Jul 15, 2016)

lol...it's like dating a fat chic.  You have to do it every once in a while to appreciate what you have.


----------



## Robertriley (Jul 16, 2016)

I do have to say that both of the other Schwinn I have had rode GREAT.


----------



## bairdco (Jul 16, 2016)

I know where you can get a sweet huffy, if you really wanna class up your collection...


----------



## spoker (Jul 16, 2016)

schwinn envy has run ampke among those less fortunetes who can only ride at nite with there off brands!!!!!


----------



## 37fleetwood (Jul 16, 2016)

no need to give you garbage, looks like you already have some...


----------



## tripple3 (Jul 16, 2016)

For you to buy it; it had to be a deal...so Score!
How much Profit?


----------



## cyclingday (Jul 16, 2016)

Say it ain't so!
It's not just a Schwinn, it's a Phantom for God's sake!
Did that thing come with a barf bag?


----------



## tech549 (Jul 16, 2016)

well chris now you have done it ,you went to the dark side !!!


----------



## Schwinn499 (Jul 16, 2016)




----------



## Schwinn499 (Jul 16, 2016)




----------



## CrazyDave (Jul 16, 2016)

In all seriousness I could see a place for that in anyones collection...........we all need some yard art!


----------



## XBPete (Jul 16, 2016)

Nice start for a high price garden bike...

( I woulda snagged it too... and find it a forever home that ain't here....)


----------



## Jarod24 (Jul 16, 2016)

Not even a prewar!? The most generic schwinn you could possibly get!? I'm surprised man.


----------



## Barkeep (Jul 16, 2016)

Congrats... and I'll let you know when I get tired of the Westfield.


----------



## Robertriley (Jul 16, 2016)

Thanks and thanks for the connect on the Schwinn.


----------



## Freqman1 (Jul 16, 2016)

Welcome to the Phantom club Chris! The only problem with being a member of this club is all the haters! One of the most comfortable bikes ever made. V/r Shawn


----------



## Robertriley (Jul 16, 2016)

Freqman1 said:


> Welcome to the Phantom club Chris! The only problem with being a member of this club is all the haters! One of the most comfortable bikes ever made. V/r Shawn



I had a really early one before and I totally agree, super comfy! The funny thing is that I'm a hater....lol.   I trash talk Schwinn all the time but always admit that they are good bikes...just too vanilla for my taste.  At first I was just thinking that's a great price and I can use it for trade bait.  The thing is that ever time I look at the photos and see those strong pinstripes and knowing what a good soft ride they are, I realize it will be harder than I thought to let it go.  Time will tell.


----------



## sfhschwinn (Jul 16, 2016)

Thank god you got a schwinn and a phantom at that! best bikes ever built and I mean it! Schwinn forever !


----------



## 37fleetwood (Jul 16, 2016)

Robertriley said:


> I had a really early one before and I totally agree, super comfy! The funny thing is that I'm a hater....lol.   I trash talk Schwinn all the time but always admit that they are good bikes...just too vanilla for my taste.  At first I was just thinking that's a great price and I can use it for trade bait.  The thing is that ever time I look at the photos and see those strong pinstripes and knowing what a good soft ride they are, I realize it will be harder than I thought to let it go.  Time will tell.



comfy if you're 4'3", wait...


----------



## Robertriley (Jul 16, 2016)

37fleetwood said:


> comfy if you're 4'3", wait...



You don't even need to be 2 foot to be a bigger man than you Scott


----------



## bairdco (Jul 16, 2016)

Corresponding with the title of your thread, i have some garbage if you want to trade. Mostly old pizza boxes, beer bottles, and losing lottery tickets, so we should be even. 

Not that I want a junky old schwinn, but I could probably use the innertubes or something off it...


----------



## spoker (Jul 16, 2016)

anyone of normal size looks to big to be on a bike,unless your on one of thoses but in the air spandex bikes with the handle bars down by the front axle,with your azz that far up in the air with only spandex covering it ya better watch out,and use the bathroom at your local target store


----------



## Freqman1 (Jul 16, 2016)

37fleetwood said:


> comfy if you're 4'3", wait...



See what I mean about the haters! V/r Shawn


----------



## sfhschwinn (Jul 16, 2016)

XBPete said:


> Nice start for a high price garden bike...
> 
> ( I woulda snagged it too... and find it a forever home that ain't here....)



Forever home at my house send them my way! Last years photo more schwinns have been added!


----------



## THE STIG (Jul 16, 2016)

garbage picking again,Eh


----------



## Boris (Jul 16, 2016)

Chris-
Your title was modified so now you won't burn in Heck, thank Gosh!


----------



## momo608 (Jul 16, 2016)

resistance is futile, you will be assimilated


----------



## SirMike1983 (Jul 16, 2016)

Variety is good anyway. You can have Schwinns, Westfields, Raleighs, anything else really, around. The beauty of competition is choice.





Schwinn499 said:


>




Ah Star Wars writing...

It's a play on Nietzsche:

"He who fights with monsters might take care lest he thereby become a monster. And when you gaze long into an abyss, the abyss also gazes into you."


----------



## Schwinn499 (Jul 16, 2016)

You can only see in others that which is inside yourself.


----------



## vincev (Jul 16, 2016)

Haters,please send me all the Phantom crap you dont want.Especially a green Phantom. I will dig a  hole in my yard and bury it all.Promise.


----------



## sfhschwinn (Jul 16, 2016)

vincev said:


> Haters,please send me all the Phantom crap you dont want.Especially a green Phantom. I will dig a  hole in my yard and bury it all.Promise.



 If you do that please leave me a map so I can find and dig it up


----------



## 2jakes (Jul 18, 2016)

vincev said:


> Haters,please send me all the Phantom crap you dont want.Especially a green Phantom. I will dig a  hole in my yard and bury it all.Promise.




Makes me wonder if the haters feel like that about Schwinn bikes.

*WTF *are they crawling around in the *All Things Schwinn *section  in the first place?


----------



## rustjunkie (Jul 18, 2016)

I have respect for Schwinn in general and the Phantom in particular. The subtle changes in the model over the run are interesting, and it's def an iconic bicycle.


----------



## Freqman1 (Jul 18, 2016)

All I have to say about it is....


----------



## bricycle (Jul 18, 2016)

Quite nice!


----------



## Evans200 (Jul 18, 2016)

I don't hate Schwinn's. Hate is such an ugly word. Let's just say that I have an extreme dislike for them. I do however, LOVE Schwinn collectors. Because of their obsession for the junk they collect, guys like me have less competition for the better brands we collect. Besides, owning a Schwinn poses no challenges. Every single part, decal, nut and bolt is being reproduced. And buying a used part is just as easy, considering there are more old Schwinn's still around then Schwinn ever made in the first place!


----------



## 2jakes (Jul 18, 2016)

I have several Schwinn bike junk in my collection.
In fact, I also have the better brand junk like J.C. Higgins, Columbia, Monark,
Iver Johnson & a Western  Flyer X-53 in my collection as well.


----------



## bairdco (Jul 18, 2016)

I "hate" schwinns much the same way ford lovers hate chevys, bud drinkers hate coors, etc.

One of my favorite riding bikes is my '48 DX Klunker, but all that's schwinn on it is the frame. I coulda used any other old frame, but I had the dx frame, and had no desire to restore it, or build a cool (er) custom rider out of it ('cause schwinn guys hate when you customize one, unless it's a klunker, 'cause then they can go "if it wasn't for schwinn, there'd be no mountain bikes...")

I always like comparing schwinn to mcdonalds. You can get the same thing, anytime, everywhere, but you gotta look a little harder if you have better taste.


----------



## tripple3 (Jul 19, 2016)

@Robertriley heres another 1 for you locally...
http://orangecounty.craigslist.org/bik/5679811196.html


----------



## Jarod24 (Jul 19, 2016)




----------



## Obi-Wan Schwinnobi (Jul 19, 2016)

Evans200 said:


> I don't hate Schwinn's. Hate is such an ugly word. Let's just say that I have an extreme dislike for them. I do however, LOVE Schwinn collectors. Because of their obsession for the junk they collect, guys like me have less competition for the better brands we collect. Besides, owning a Schwinn poses no challenges. Every single part, decal, nut and bolt is being reproduced. And buying a used part is just as easy, considering there are more old Schwinn's still around then Schwinn ever made in the first place!



You crack me up .....hahaha...

Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


----------



## scrubbinrims (Jul 19, 2016)

I'm setting the over/under for the resale flip at 45 days...place your bets!
Chris


----------



## tripple3 (Jul 19, 2016)

scrubbinrims said:


> I'm setting the over/under for the resale flip at 45 days...place your bets!
> Chris



Are you kidding...? I doubt he still has it!
@Robertriley Did you find it a new home yet?
How much profit?...towards next purchase of course....


----------



## Goldenrod (Aug 11, 2016)

Bikes age in dog years so it is not so bad if it makes you younger by getting exercise -- crawling around on the floor.


----------



## Robertriley (Aug 11, 2016)

Well, I still have it.  It will either be sold before I clean it up or I will clean it up and ride it for a little bit.  The 45 days is actually a good call...lol   I wouldn't know what side to fall on.   Don (Schwinndoogy) did a $20 over under on my Iver with a year as the mark and I still have it.  And yes, he has offered to pay me the $20.  The difference is that the Iver is not a Schwinn and it is postwar.  Let those bets pour in!


----------



## Robertriley (Aug 11, 2016)




----------



## tripple3 (Aug 12, 2016)

Robertriley said:


> Well, I still have it.  It will either be sold before I clean it up or I will clean it up and ride it for a little bit.  The 45 days is actually a good call...lol   I wouldn't know what side to fall on.   Don (Schwinndoogy) did a $20 over under on my Iver with a year as the mark and I still have it.  And yes, he has offered to pay me the $20.  The difference is that the Iver is not a Schwinn and it is postwar.  Let those bets pour in!




I guess it got too hot in Riverside to sell bikes....
Timing. That bike Cant stay.
You could spread those parts all over the Country for all those poor Schwinn owners looking for the parts layin in your planter....


----------



## Joe Buffardi (Aug 12, 2016)

If it was 1989 you guys would be on that Phantom like Whitney Houston on a crack rock.


----------



## Freqman1 (Aug 12, 2016)

Robertriley said:


> View attachment 348985




I think it makes cool yard art where it is in the pic! V/r Shawn


----------



## Robertriley (Aug 12, 2016)

Damn kid, I told you to take the freaking batteries out!


----------



## Robertriley (Aug 12, 2016)

Original tires and tubes????


----------



## Obi-Wan Schwinnobi (Aug 12, 2016)

Robertriley said:


> Original tires and tubes????
> 
> View attachment 349148 View attachment 349149



Maybe?

Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


----------



## Robertriley (Aug 12, 2016)




----------



## tripple3 (Aug 12, 2016)

SOLD!
I have heard "all schwinns are GREEN!"


----------



## Robertriley (Aug 12, 2016)

Lol....you know money talks.  I think I would trade it for a pre-war Schwinn


----------



## fordmike65 (Aug 12, 2016)

Robertriley said:


> Lol....you know money talks.  I think I would trade it for a pre-war Schwinn




I think anyone would. Hell, I'd trade it for _anything _but a Schwinn!


----------



## Jarod24 (Aug 12, 2016)

Robertriley said:


> View attachment 349189



That bluebird in the background is just stealing it's thunder haha


----------



## Boris (Aug 12, 2016)

So now it's OK to give you crap rather than garbage? Well, that train has left the station and I'm no longer in the mood.


----------



## John G04 (Oct 19, 2016)

Come on huffy never made anything this nice


----------



## Freqman1 (Oct 19, 2016)

Schwinn is life said:


> Come on huffy never made anything this nice
> 
> View attachment 372330




Really? If you are going to go there you should have at least thrown up a full boogie prewar canti! V/r Shawn


----------



## John G04 (Oct 19, 2016)

Ok


----------



## Freqman1 (Oct 19, 2016)

Schwinn is life said:


> Ok
> 
> View attachment 372333





Is that one yours? Here's mine! V/r Shawn


----------



## Djshakes (Oct 19, 2016)

I want you both to redo the fender stripes and spears on those Aerocycles.


----------



## John G04 (Oct 19, 2016)

No its my dream bike


----------



## 37fleetwood (Oct 19, 2016)

Schwinn is life said:


> Come on huffy never made anything this nice
> 
> View attachment 372330



I realize you were just joking... you were joking right? you had to be joking.


----------



## 2jakes (Oct 19, 2016)

Djshakes said:


> I want you both to redo the fender stripes and spears on those Aerocycles.




I was thinking the same thing.

Good observation!


----------



## Freqman1 (Oct 19, 2016)

Djshakes said:


> I want you both to redo the fender stripes and spears on those Aerocycles.



Tim I'll send mine out to ya. Just let me know when you have time! V/r Shawn


----------



## keith kodish (Oct 19, 2016)

Schwinn never built anything that is anywhere near as swoopy,or deco as a mid/late 30's Huffman,in my opinion. The majority of the high end pre war schwinn's are a bit too small,seat post to fork,too.

Sent from my SM-G900P using Tapatalk


----------

